# Surf fishing in winter



## KINCHAFooneeryan (Jan 6, 2008)

Heading towards coastal Ga in 2 weeks or so. Anyone ever surf fish in January off the Ga coast. Just wondering if its a waste of time to pack my 10 footers up.


----------



## DBM78 (Jan 7, 2008)

Might catch some pompanos or whiting maybe a bluefish or two. Someone who lives down there could help you a little bit better.


----------



## FishFanatic (Jan 7, 2008)

I have never tried it.....but from what I know about the GA coast, you would be hard pressed to catch much in the surf in January.  The beaches on the GA coast are shallow, so most of your fish are seeking deeper water either offshore, or way up in the creeks.


----------



## FishFanatic (Jan 7, 2008)

On the other hand, if you were willing to drive another hour to hour and a half south, between Jacksonville and St. Augustine,  you would be putting yourself in a pretty good situation for whiting.  The further south the better.


----------

